# Schrittmotor mit Siemens LOGO! 8 positionieren - normaler Nema 17 Schrittmotor



## Pyromixer (16 Mai 2020)

Hallo.

Nachdem ich das halbe Netz abgesucht habe, möchte ich hier noch mal fragen:
Wie funktioniert das generell mit der Ansteuerung eines Schrittmotors und der LOGO! 8?

Aus Kostengründen sollen in dem Projekt keine zusätzlichen Wandler, Geräte usw. verwendet werden.
Die LOGO soll den Motor direkt antakten. Es handelt sich um einen ganz normalen NEMA 17 Schrittmotor der mit einem ca. 0,5 Ampere Ausgang auch jetzt schon von der Uralt SPS angesteuert wird. Auf Tempo und Wohlklang kommt es ebenfalls nicht an, nur auf Positionierung wird gefahren (Luftklappe).
Bei jedem Start der Anlage soll zur Nullstellung-Kalibrierung der Schrittmotor auf Null getaktet werden (einfach viele Takte auf zu / ca. 30 Sekunden lang o.ä.) und ab dann soll die LOGO von diesem Punkt ausgehend die Steps hoch- und runter zählen (Luftklappe auf - Luftklappe zu). Der Motor dreht max. 180 Grad hin und her.

Reichen dazu 2 Digital Ausgänge? Steps und Direction? Extern natürlich noch 24V Stromversorgung für den Motor.

Wenn jemand ein praktisches Schaltbeispiel hätte oder sowas vielleicht schon gemacht hat: Wäre ich interessiert wie man das angeht.

Vielen Dank


----------



## sunny22 (17 Mai 2020)

> Reichen dazu 2 Digital Ausgänge? Steps und Direction?


wenn


> ...keine zusätzlichen Wandler, Geräte usw....


dann nicht.
Für eine Ansteuerung mit Step/Dir brauchst Du einen Schrittmotortreiber.
Für eine direkte Ansteuerung sind 4 Ausgänge und ein Motor mit Mittelanzapfung an den Spulen nötig.
Hier ein ähnlich gelagertes Problem.
https://support.industry.siemens.com/tf//ww/de/posts/schrittmotor-direkt-mit-logo-ansteuern-ohne-treiber/136478?page=0&pageSize=10


----------



## Heinileini (17 Mai 2020)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Für eine direkte Ansteuerung sind 4 Ausgänge und ein Motor mit Mittelanzapfung an den Spulen nötig.


So ist es.



```
+ o---+--------------+------------+--------------+
      |              |            |              |   
      o              o            o              o   
       / A            / /A         / B            / /B 
      o              o            o              o   
      |              |            |              |   
      +------+       +------+     +------+       +------+
      |      |gn     |ye    |     |      |rd     |bl    | 
     -+-     |       |     -+-   -+-     |       |     -+-
     / \     |       |     / \   / \     |       |     / \  4 x 1N4007
     -+-     |       |     -+-   -+-     |       |     -+-
      |     +++     +++     |     |     +++     +++     | 
      |     | |     | |     |     |     | |     | |     |   StepperWicklungen 
      |     +++     +++     |     |     +++     +++     |  mit MittelAnzapfung
      |      |       |      |     |      |       |      |  
      |      +---+---+      |     |      +---+---+      |
      |          |bk        |     |          |wh        |
- o---+----------+----------+-----+----------+----------+
```
Ich frage mich, wie die Uralt SPS mit einem (1) ca. 0,5 A Ausgang das geschafft haben soll. 
Dein Verzicht auf nennenswerte Drehzahlen kommt Deinem Wunsch auf jeden Fall sehr entgegen, wenn die Logo die Wicklungen halbwegs direkt ansteuern soll, z.B. über Relais.


----------



## Senator42 (18 Mai 2020)

[ http://www.schrittmotor-blog.de/unipolar-oder-bipolar/ ]





*@ Heinileini*

mit "Nema 17" finde ich bei Reichelt ein Schaltbild Bipolar, du hast  Unipolar in deinem Post.

mit einer Halbbrücke  L298 habe ich z.b. den Bipolar-Motor einer CD-Schublade angesteuert (mit Arduino).

Beim Reichelt habe ich u.a. einen Nema 12V 0,4 A gefunden.


----------



## Heinileini (18 Mai 2020)

Senator42 schrieb:


> *@ Heinileini*
> mit "Nema 17" finde ich bei Reichelt ein Schaltbild Bipolar, du hast  Unipolar in deinem Post.


Moin Senator42,
da ich keinerlei Vorstellung hatte, was sich genau hinter einem "ganz normalen NEMA 17 Schrittmotor" verbirgt, habe ich danach im Web gesucht und sowohl Hinweise auf unipolare als auch bipolare Varianten gefunden. Es scheint sehr viele verschiedene "ganz normale" zu geben. Und 12 V Typen scheinen noch etwas normaler zu sein als 24 V Typen.
Nach bestem Wissen im Ungewissen habe ich spontan die unipolare Ausführung ins Herz geschlossen, da meine GlasKugel in der Anfrage keinen Hinweis auf eine Elektronik zwischen SPSchen und Motor entdecken konnte, wohl aber Hinweise auf Zeitlupe und GeräuschKulisse. Mich hätte auch interessiert, ob der Motor bei seiner HauptBeschäftigung Stillstand "bestromt" verweilen soll.
Nun denn, in Hinblick auf die npn-SPS-Welt schien es mir sinnvoll, die MittelAnzapfungen am MinusPol vorzusehen, statt am PlusPol. Ganz besonders wichtig war mir der GesichtsPunkt, auf einfache Weise FreilaufDioden unterzubringen. Die vorgeschlagene Dimensionierung mit 1 A Typen ist ebenso rein spektulativ.
Falls die Spezifizierung "NEMA 17" unipolare Ausführungen der Wicklungen ausschliesst, bitte meinen Beitrag ignorieren! 
Besten Dank noch für Deinen Link. Über die Varianten mit 5 bzw. 8 AnschlussDrähten war ich bei meinen Recherchen noch gar nicht gestolpert.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Pyromixer (23 Mai 2020)

Hallo...
Entschuldigung. Ich hatte diesen Post von mir fast vergessen. Muss an mich dieses Forum wohl noch gewöhnen.


> Nach bestem Wissen im Ungewissen habe ich spontan die unipolare Ausführung ins Herz geschlossen, da meine GlasKugel in der Anfrage keinen Hinweis auf eine Elektronik zwischen SPSchen und Motor entdecken konnte, wohl aber Hinweise auf Zeitlupe und GeräuschKulisse. Mich hätte auch interessiert, ob der Motor bei seiner HauptBeschäftigung Stillstand "bestromt" verweilen soll.




*Also:*
Die zu steuernden Schrittmotoren stehen fest und das lässt sich in diesem Fall auch nicht ändern. Es handelt sich um 24V unipolare Motoren (6 Adern dran). Welche Ader was ist, muss ich selber noch austüfteln. Die vorhandenen Motoren sind so belegt:

1 - schwarz
2 - braun
3 - orange
4 - weiss
5 - rot
6 - gelb

Diese Motoren steuern lediglich eine Luftklappe. An der Motorachse ist ein kleiner Ausleger dran montiert der durch eine simple Mechanik eine Klappe von 0° bis ca. 45° öffnen und schliessen kann. Am Anfang und Ende mechanisch blockiert - weiter gehts nicht. Für diese ganze Fahrt dreht der Motor sich in einem 180° Bereich hin und her. 180° entsprechen also einer 45° Grad Öffnung der Luftklappe (was in diesem Fall für voll geöffnet steht).

Meine Vermutung - noch nicht selber geprüft: Die Motoren müssen bei erreichen einer Stellung nicht weiter bestromt werden, da durch die vorhandene Mechanik eine Selbstverstellung nicht möglich ist. Jedenfalls nicht wenn man an der Luftklappe herum nestelt. Man muss schon die Achse des Schrittmotors drehen, was in dem Fall ja aber niemand macht.
Es soll also in eine bestimmte Richtung, bestimmte Takte gefahren werden. Fertig. Saft weg und auf weitere Anweisungen warten.

Es ist ja schon eine Ansteuerung dran. Diese möchte ich mittelfristig ersetzen und habe das Verhalten der jetzigen Regelung daher gut studiert.
Die Nullstellung der Klappen ermittelt die jetzige Steuerung indem sie beim anfahren der ganzen Maschine einfach die Klappen in Richtung zu taktet und das eine ganze lange Weile lang. Es rüttelt und scheppert also eine ganze Weile (die Steuerung "kalibriert" sich so ihren Nullpunkt" für die nächste aktive Runde der Maschine). Das scheint seit vielen Jahren ganz gut zu funktionieren. An der alten Regelung kann ich leider nur nicht erkennen was da genau aus den 6 Ausgängen der Klappen Klemmen raus kommt.

Die Ansteuerung ist auch jetzt sehr langsam und das stört auch nicht. Wenn alle halbe Sekunde ein Impuls kommt ist das schon schnell. Man hört dies wenn die Klappen fahren (Tack Tack Tack Tack). Manchmal sogar noch langsamer, wohl je nach Eile der jetzigen Regelung. In der jetzigen Steuerung lassen sich einige Dinge in Zusammenhang mit diesen Schrittmotoren einstellen und diese beziehen sich immer auf 100 Schritte von ganz zu bis ganz auf.

Das ist alles was ich zu dieser Regelung heraus getüftelt habe bis jetzt. Und genauso möchte ich die in Zukunft auch mit der neuen Sache ansteuern. Mit möglichst wenig Ausgängen und wenig Aufwand.

In den Weiten des Netzes habe ich das folgende Bildchen entdeckt - so stelle ich mir das auch vor - nur möglichst ohne den dort eingemalten Stepper Driver.


----------



## Senator42 (23 Mai 2020)

> Reichen dazu 2 Digital Ausgänge? Steps und Direction? Extern natürlich noch 24V Stromversorgung für den Motor.

Idee 1:
du müsstest mittels Ohmmeter die Spulen finden können.
dann die mitte auf GND legen und die Restlichen *4 Adern auf die Ausgänge* legen, falls die den Strom liefern können.
So kannst du dann durch tackten.

Idee 2:
passender Stepper Driver der Richtung und Takt hat. Da reichen *dann 2 Ausgänge*.
eventuell noch einen 3. um die Bestromung zu reduzieren oder sogar abzuschalten.


----------



## Senator42 (23 Mai 2020)

Steppdriver 1,5A  ca. 15 euro

https://eckstein-shop.de/Pololu-DRV...MIsbGDsfPK6QIVwrLVCh37dwocEAQYASABEgKHHfD_BwE


oder aus china für 4..5 euro, aber 4..8 wochen lieferzeit

https://www.ebay.de/itm/2PCS-DRV882...064435?hash=item3651782d73:g:fEwAAOSwu~FdN84b


----------



## Pyromixer (24 Mai 2020)

Hi...
Vielen Dank für den Input.

Also verstehe ich das richtig: In Theorie würde es evtl. ohne Stepper Driver mit 2 SPS Ausgängen funktionieren. WENN diese in der Lage sind den nötigen Strom rauszugeben? Und wahrscheinlich wird der Strom aus einer Eaton Easy/Siemens Logo wohl nicht ausreichen.

Falls das also nicht klappt komme ich um den Stepperdriver nicht drumherum schliesse ich daraus.
Solche Stepperdriver habe ich hier noch herumliegen aus diversen 3D Druckern.

Was mich noch verwirrt ist das mit den 2,5 bis 5,25V Eingangspannung auf dem Stepperdriver. Aus der SPS kommen ja 24V Steuerspannung und keine 5V. Kann man die Teile auch mit 24V antriggern oder raucht das Ding dann ab?


----------



## Senator42 (24 Mai 2020)

Idee 1:  *4* ausgänge !

> raucht das Ding dann ab
sehr wahrscheinlich schon, wozu gibt es wohl eine Spezifikation?

> Aus der SPS kommen ja 24V Steuerspannung und keine 5V
Spannungsteiler, Optokopper ...


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2020)

Dein unipolarer Schrittmotor hat 6 Anschlüsse. Zwei davon sind die Mittelanzapfungen der Spulen. Die anderen 4 dienen zum Ansteuern.
Wenn du nur 2 Ausgänge hast, dann musst du Schritte "auslassen". Ich glaube kaum, dass das zuverlässig funktioniert.

Also entweder 4 Ausgänge verwenden oder einen Treiberbaustein verwenden.
Die Treiberbausteine gibt auch mit 24V Eingang. Bipolare China-Treiber kosten so um 20€.
Unipolar ist selten daher wirst du da tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen.

Gruß
Blockmove

PS:
Was "bastelt" du da eigentlich?


----------



## Pyromixer (24 Mai 2020)

> wozu gibt es wohl eine Spezifikation?


Spezifiwas? 

Ich habe soviele davon herumliegen, da kann man mal ein wenig experimentieren. Aber Spannungsteiler sollte funktionieren. Danke!


----------



## Pyromixer (24 Mai 2020)

> Die Treiberbausteine gibt auch mit 24V Eingang. Bipolare China-Treiber kosten so um 20€.
> Unipolar ist selten daher wirst du da tiefer in die Tasche greifen müssen.



Die jetzige Regelung hat ja auch nur 2 Ausgänge pro Motor an der Steuerung selber. Irgendwo unterwegs im Schrank werden daraus 6. Wird wohl ein Treiber verbaut sein der mir nicht auffiel.

So ein Ding hier gibts für 10 Euro:





Wenn der reicht, braucht man mit basteln nicht anfangen.


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2020)

Pyromixer schrieb:


> Wenn der reicht, braucht man mit basteln nicht anfangen.



Das ist ein bipolarer Treiberbaustein!

Schau dir mal deine Motoren genauer an.
Vielleicht haben sie Standard Nema-Flansche.
Dann wäre ein Austausch die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Heinileini (25 Mai 2020)

Habe zu den Themen unipolare SchrittMotoren bzw. H-Brücke (ein bipolarer wird durch zwei H-Brücken angesteuert) Bildchen gefunden:



Und zwar unter 
https://strippenstrolch.de/1-2-8-schrittmotor-mit-4-anschluessen.html
 bzw. 
https://strippenstrolch.de/1-2-7-schrittmotor-mit-6-anschluessen.html

Merkwürdigerweise (oder ist das etwa so üblich ) wird die Ansteuerung eines bipolaren Steppers so beschrieben, dass immer beide Spulen von Strom durchflossen werden. Die vier Schritte ergeben sich durch unterschiedliche StromRichtungen in den Spulen. Beim unipolaren ist es so beschrieben, dass eine der beiden Spulen mit MittelAnzapfung nicht vom Strom durchflossen wird, wenn die andere (Spule mit MittelAnzapfung) "aktiv" ist und umgekehrt. 
Mein Verständnis war bisher, dass das "Bestromen" jeweils nur einer der Spule zum Positionieren der Achse auf die "RastPositionen" führt und das Bestromen von zwei Spulen zur Einnahme von weiteren RastPositionen auf halbem Wege zwischen den anfangs genannten RastPositionen führt (und dass sich mit Abstufungen der SpulenStröme - ähnlich sin/cos - "MicroSchritte" realisieren lassen).
So gesehen finde ich die Beschreibung des bipolaren Steppers und insbesondere die Gegenüberstellung zum unipolaren beim StrippenStrolch etwas irreführend ...

Aber es hat mich auf die Idee gebracht, bei der Umsetzung in LOGO grundsätzlich das Steppen in 8 "HalbSchritten" statt in 4 "normalen" Schritten einzuplanen.
Das kam meinen Problemen entgegen, die ich bei der LOGO damit hatte, im SchiebeRegister das Rotieren von einem 1-Bit in 4 Bit umzusetzen. Ich benutze jetzt nämlich ganz einfach 8 Bit für 4 Schritte. 
Schaltung anbei.
Das Vorgeben der und das Einfahren auf die SollPosition und das Einsychronisieren der NullPosition habe ich noch nicht umzusetzen versucht. Der BefehlsSatz der LOGO erscheint mir dafür etwas zu widerborstig. Möglicherweise würde ich mir mit ArithmetikBaustein und Muxen (oder auf BitEbene) einen Vorwärts-/RückwärtsZähler basteln, den ich parallel mit unterschiedlichen Werten vorbesetzen kann.


Anhang anzeigen StepShiftCont.lsc.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
  <===<<< nach dem Herunterladen '.pdf' entfernen!


----------



## Pyromixer (25 Mai 2020)

Hi.
Ich hocke grad im Hotel und kann das adhoc nicht ausprobieren. Aber: Vielen Dank! Das sieht ja schon mal richtig gut aus.
Werde ich, sobald daheim mal ausprobieren. Super! Danke nochmal.


----------



## wollvieh (25 Mai 2020)

Auch ganz nett...
https://roboternetz.de/schrittmotoren.html


----------



## Heinileini (27 Mai 2020)

Habe mal den Entwurf aus #15 weitergesponnen.
Anwahl einer von 8 Positionen (0..7) mit drei Schaltern und Start mit StartTaste.
Pos 0: strebt Pos -208 an, läuft gegen Anschlag und legt diese Position dann als Position 0 fest.
Pos 1: ZielPosition 0 (ohne Referenzieren durch Fahren gegen Anschlag)
Pos 2..6: diverse positive Positionen > 0 und < max.
Pos 7: max. Position = 200.
Die Ausgänge werden nach Erreichen der ZielPosition (verzögert) abgeschaltet.
Anhang anzeigen StepShiftContCmpl.pdf

Anhang anzeigen StepShiftContCmpl.lsc.pdf
<===<<< nach dem Herunterladen '.pdf' entfernen!


----------

